# SUPERLUX HD-681 B oder Superlux HD 668B und welche soundkarte?



## Bacon Fenix (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Forum member, 
wie im Titel zu sehen stelle ich mir die Frage SUPERLUX HD-681 B oder Superlux HD 668B und welche soundkarte???
Was empfehlt ihr mir?

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

Die Asus Xonar dg. Bei den Kopfhörern bestellst du am besten beide und schickst einen zurück.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (5. Dezember 2011)

Evt. auch die Asus Essence STX


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

Lol? Garantiert nicht.  Die Karte passt sowas von garnicht zu den Kopfhörern.


----------



## HAWX (5. Dezember 2011)

Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Evt. auch die Asus Essence STX



Guter Witz.


----------



## Bacon Fenix (5. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich die auch ohne Soundkarte Vergleichen denn die Asus Xonar DG kommt dann zu Weihnachten nach ?


----------



## HAWX (5. Dezember 2011)

Bacon Fenix schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich die auch ohne Soundkarte Vergleichen denn die Asus Xonar DG kommt dann zu Weihnachten nach ?



Ja das geht auch so.


----------



## mushroom900 (6. Dezember 2011)

Entschuldigung dass ich zu dem Thread hier dazustoße. Habe in den  letzten Empfehlungen statt einem Headset nur was von den Superlux  gelesen, was den Preissegment angeht. In guter Hoffnung auf Euer Gehör  und Kenntnis von guter Sound Qualität (was ich sehr wahrscheinlich  bisher durch meine billig Headsets nicht hatte), habe ich Vertrauen zu  Euch geweckt und den HD681 bestellt (wo ich hoffe, dass es die alten  Dinger wegsprengt) . Jetzt ist folgendes Problem bei mir: mein Mainboard  ist ein mATX und durch die Gra-Ka GTX570 + Shaman Kühler ist kein Platz  mehr für die Soundkarte vorhanden. 
Meine Fragen wären: ist die Soundkarte wegen dem Dolby Headphone so  empfehlenswert? Kann ich erstmal auch ohne die Soundkarte bessere Qualität als  ein bisheriges Headset (Noname für soweit ich mich entsinnen kann max.  10EUR) erzielen? 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im Voraus!


----------



## Madz (6. Dezember 2011)

Besser als dein vorheriges Headset ist es auf jeden Fal, die Soindkarte bringt aber eine nochmalige Steigerung.


----------



## Thomse (6. Dezember 2011)

warte bis januar und hol dir ne *"*Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D" Soundkarte


----------



## Madz (6. Dezember 2011)

Ach und wieso? Kannst du diese Empfehlung begründen?


----------



## mushroom900 (6. Dezember 2011)

Warten werde ich so oder so, weil muss erstmal neues MB her... Aber ganz ehrlich: ich verlasse mich, was Sound angeht, voll und ganz auf *Madz*


----------



## Madz (6. Dezember 2011)

Bei 20€ kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Mc_Ferry (6. Dezember 2011)

hmm also die superlux hd-681 habe ich selber und um ehrlich zu sein profitieren die nicht grade großartig von ner besseren soundkarte. Keine Frage die dinger sind 1. Sahne aber du wirst tatsächlich nur einen filigranen unterschied zu einer "ordentlichen" soundkarte hören.


----------



## Madz (6. Dezember 2011)

Deswegen empfehle ich dazu auch "nur" die Xonar Dg. Alles andere wäre zuviel.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2011)

mushroom900 schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich: ich verlasse mich, was Sound angeht, voll und ganz auf *Madz*


 
Nix für ungut, aber begründung würd mich schon mal brennend interessieren 

Nix gegen dich Madz, aber vieles was du schreibst bassiert halt doch auf dem wissen anderer.


----------



## Madz (6. Dezember 2011)

Kein Ding, stimmt ja auch. Deswegen halte ich bei einigen Themen dezent die Klappe, weil ich einfach nicht mitreden kann.


----------



## nfsgame (6. Dezember 2011)

mushroom900 schrieb:


> Warten werde ich so oder so, weil muss erstmal neues MB her... Aber ganz ehrlich: ich verlasse mich, was Sound angeht, voll und ganz auf *Madz*


 
Sein engagiertes Auftreten in der Topic in allen Ehren, aber viele Posts bedeuten nicht, dass dieser User die Fähigkeit besitzt alles zu wissen. Bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff werten, aber es muss irgendwann mal raus. 

Nebenbei kann man sich ja auch mal Gedanken machen, wieso viele erfahrene Leute (dfence, AFI, ...) aus dem aktiven Mitwirken an der Topic verschwunden sind...


----------



## Madz (6. Dezember 2011)

> Sein engagiertes Auftreten in der Topic in allen Ehren, aber viele Posts  bedeuten nicht, dass dieser User die Fähigkeit besitzt alles zu wissen.  Bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff werten, aber es muss irgendwann  mal raus.


Kein Ding, manchmal muss ich selbst innerlich die Augen verdrehen, wenn jemand meint, ich hätte die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen. 
Mein Wissen beschränkt sich schon sehr stark auf Kopfhörer und ein paar Lautsprecher (bzw sehr viele Gamersachen, die ich mittlerweile verachte). Breitenwissen sieht anders aus.


----------



## mushroom900 (6. Dezember 2011)

Naja, die Begründung liegt einfach darin, dass der *Madz* vielen von den Headsets abrät und auf Kopfhörer umpolt. Das wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Grund. Denn ich denke er könnte es wohl nicht tun, wenn das Ergebnis schlecht aussehen würde. Die Anzahl der Posts ist logischerweise nicht der Schlüssel zur guten Beratung. Das ist mir wohl bewusst. Dass er nicht ganzen Tag im Tonstudio sitzt und Kopfhörer durch probiert ist mir auch bewusst, denn dann hätte er keine Zeit hier zu schreiben , sondern viel Wissen von anderen holt. Aber wie *nfsgame* schon das engagierte Auftreten von *Madz* anspricht, ich denke das kommt nicht einfach so, sondern es steckt schon ein Wille etwas gutes jemanden anzudrehen. Daher auch das Vertrauen zu den Empfehlungen von *Madz*


----------



## ex-mb (5. Februar 2012)

hallo 

wollte das thema nochmal hochholen da die recon 3d ja jetzt schon etwas länger auf dem markt sind.

ich lasse mir jetzt einen superlux HD681 + modmic und eine soundkarte zum geb. schenken ... 
nur bin ich mir mit der soKa immer noch unsicher ... 

Ich habe zwar einen PCI (xonar DG) auf meinem mainboard doch wollte ich mir die option eines GTX570 SLI nicht durch eine soundkarte verbauen (PCI ist direkt unter dem zweiten PCI-e 16x Steckplatz)

Was meint ihr welche SoKa sollte ich zu dem HD681 nehmen?

vll. kommt aber auch gegen ende diesen jahres ein AKG K 601 oder so in der preisklasse dazu, ist aber noch nicht sicher.

*edit:* wird hauptsächlich zum BF3 Spielen verwendet

gruß eX


----------



## Madz (5. Februar 2012)

Wenn du bald einen besseren Kopfhörer willst, so ab 150€, dann würde ich eine Essence STX kaufen. Ansonsten eine Xonar DX.


----------



## K3n$! (6. Februar 2012)

@ex-mb: Ich würde mir das mit dem Modmic nochmal überlegen. 
Klar, dass Ding mag eine tolle Sache sein, aber es kostet fast doppelt so viel wie die Kopfhörer selbst. 
Bei dem KH reicht sicherlich auch ein Zalman mic. 

@TE: Ein Soka halte ich schon für sinnvoll. Gerade weil die Xonar DG z.B. einen Kopfhörerverstärker drin hat, wodurch der Sound nochmal deutlich verstärkt wird. Beim normalen onboard Sound ist die max. Lautstärke eher mager.


----------



## ex-mb (6. Februar 2012)

hallo

@madz: die STX hatte ich mir schon angeschaut nur hat die kein 5.1 und ich will meine teufel boxen auch mit anschließen. ist die DX besser als die DG weil dann würde ich vll. doch eher zur DG greifen (glaube nicht das ich ein SLI aufbaue gtx570 ~300€ und wer weiß wie viel die neuen nvidia's dann kosten.

was ist eigentlich an EAX5.0 besser? weil das haben die ganzen Asus Karten ja nicht. 
wie gesagt es geht hauptsächlich um BF3.


@k3n$!: das modmic kann ja dann auch für den nächsten KH verwendet werden


----------



## K3n$! (6. Februar 2012)

Das Zalman Mic kann man auch beim nächsten Mal noch verwenden und kostet anstatt 40€ nur 6,50€. 
Außerdem ist da die Lieferbarkeit auch beteutend besser. 

Aber das soll jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Ich mit meiner Kombo (Superlux HD668B, Zalman Mic, Asus Xonar DG) sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2012)

> @madz: die STX hatte ich mir schon angeschaut nur hat die kein 5.1 und  ich will meine teufel boxen auch mit anschließen. ist die DX besser als  die DG weil dann würde ich vll. doch eher zur DG greifen (glaube nicht  das ich ein SLI aufbaue gtx570 ~300€ und wer weiß wie viel die neuen  nvidia's dann kosten.


Oder kauf dir eine Asus Xonar Xense und verkauf das Headset. So hast du 5.1 und einen sehr guten KHV. 


EAX 5.0 ist nicht mehr relevant. Kannst du getrost unter den Tisch fallen lassen, wenn du keine alten Spiele zockst.


----------



## ex-mb (6. Februar 2012)

hm... ok wenn ich mir das jetzt alles so ansehe .... glaube ich, dass ich doch die xonar dg nehmen werde (die kostet auch nur 28€) .... das sli wird sowieso nie zustande kommen (eher kauf ich dann eine gtx670/680)

danke für eure antworten ...

gruß .eX


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Februar 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Oder kauf dir eine Asus Xonar Xense und verkauf das Headset. So hast du 5.1 und einen sehr guten KHV.
> 
> 
> EAX 5.0 ist nicht mehr relevant. Kannst du getrost unter den Tisch fallen lassen, wenn du keine alten Spiele zockst.


 
Jenau....lass die Leute Auslaufprodukte kaufen..
Dann lieber gleich auf ne Phoebus warten


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2012)

Auslaufmodelle? Die Karte ist sehr gut.


----------



## ex-mb (6. Februar 2012)

wie muss ich das jetzt verstehen ...??? 

ist die xonar DG jetzt ok oder doch eine teurere??


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Februar 2012)

Madz schrieb:


> Auslaufmodelle? Die Karte ist sehr gut.


 
Ist die mal was bei Lieferbarkeit aufgefallen? Die Karte läuft aus.
Die Phoebus ist der angeblich verbesserte Nachfolger. Zumindest isses nun nen nativer PCIe Chip


----------



## ex-mb (6. Februar 2012)

also was meint ihr jetzt dg oder dx ?
ich kann mich nicht entscheiden....


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2012)

Hast du bald vor einen hochwertigen Hifi Kopfhörer anzuschaffen? Wenn ja, würde ich die Xense (gibt es ab morgen wieder bei Mindfactory) oder die die Creative Titanium HD nehmen.


----------



## ex-mb (6. Februar 2012)

das mit dem bessere KH ist noch nicht so wirklich sicher denke ich bleibe schon erstmal min. 1jahr bei dem hd681.


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2012)

Naja, das musst du wissen. Im Endeffekt kaufst du dann halt zweimal. Die Entscheidung kann dir jetzt keiner abnehmen.


----------



## ex-mb (6. Februar 2012)

jetzt bin ich total verwirrt ..... 
also wenn ich bei dem hd681 bleibe .... dann dg oder dx ? (brauche ich einen khv?)

wenn ich vorhabe bald einen besseren kh zu kaufen dann titanium hd 

und was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der recon 3d ... hat da keiner erfahrung mit?


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2012)

> also wenn ich bei dem hd681 bleibe .... dann dg oder dx ?


Dx, wegen des PCIe Anschlusses



> wenn ich vorhabe bald einen besseren kh zu kaufen dann titanium hd


Oder die Xense und das Headset verkaufen.




> und was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der recon 3d ... hat da keiner erfahrung mit?


Laut aktueller PCGH ist diese karte nicht empfehlenswert, weil deutlich schlechter, als die alten X-Fi und vor allem die Asus karten.


----------



## ex-mb (6. Februar 2012)

ok dann dx. 

ist es das wert nur weil es pci-e ist 30€mehr .... ?


----------



## Madz (6. Februar 2012)

Ja, weil die Karte so lange hält und es bald keine Boards mit PCI geben wird.


----------



## BloodySuicide (6. Februar 2012)

sie klingt auch besser


----------



## ex-mb (6. Februar 2012)

wenn ich bei dem hd861 keinen khv brauche dann nehme ich die dx

danke an euch 

gruß ex


----------

